# Delete Account



## littleplant (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been trying to get my account deleted for weeks now and don't get a single response? Can someone please help me get this done?


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 1, 2010)

Just start saying you are 17 or something. You supposed to be 18 or older on here.


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 3, 2010)

Is it really this much trouble to get an account deleted? This is the second post I've seen about this on the forum selection page.

I hope this is just kind of a misunderstanding or a brief lapse or something, otherwise, that's a little scary. Actually, it'd be quite a terrible way to treat a fellow brother at arms.

On the other hand...

FINALLY! A forum I can't get kicked out of!

Kidding, kind of.


----------



## moash (Aug 3, 2010)

get urself banned


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Aug 3, 2010)

Alarm Clock said:


> Is it really this much trouble to get an account deleted? This is the second post I've seen about this on the forum selection page.
> 
> I hope this is just kind of a misunderstanding or a brief lapse or something, otherwise, that's a little scary. Actually, it'd be quite a terrible way to treat a fellow brother at arms.
> 
> ...


It's not that hard. all you have to do is start telling people you are under age and you'll get kicked off within minutes. say a kid post that he was seventeen and within minutes he was banned.


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 3, 2010)

Having an account disable and having an account deleted are two different things. I understand they would ban you for refusing to abide the terms and conditions or whatever, so why wouldn't they do it if you asked? It would save them the trouble of having unwanted behavior on the site. 

My point is that some people would greatly benefit by not having some past evidences brought to light to other certain people. I've also looked around at a few other threads just now, and it appears they might be willing to change your screen name in dire circumstances, but I only saw this suggested and by the nature of it, have no way of knowing if it happened (hopefully).

I think it would be a very minor favor and due courtesy to anyone who contributes to this site for them to perform such a menial task when compared to the fact that the site's backbone is those very contributors. It's just good business sense if nothing else. I understand them not wanting to lose content, but I think changing a username with no record of it, would be a good compromise since unfortunate circumstances come up around the shared subjects of the site far too often.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 3, 2010)

littleplant said:


> I've been trying to get my account deleted for weeks now and don't get a single response? Can someone please help me get this done?


You've only got 81 posts. Just go back and delete them yourself.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2010)

Airwave said:


> You've only got 81 posts. Just go back and delete them yourself.


You can only edit and delete posts for a certain short period of time. I guess the whole lack of deleting accounts or editing posts is so that threads can remain in one piece and not get disjointed as posts just start dissapearing.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> You can only edit and delete posts for a certain short period of time. I guess the whole lack of deleting accounts or editing posts is so that threads can remain in one piece and not get disjointed as posts just start dissapearing.


Well fuck me side ways. I've never seen that before. Must be a new app.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2010)

Nope, it's been here since i've been here


----------



## Airwave (Aug 3, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, it's been here since i've been here


Have you forgotten that they've recently changed the forum?
Also, I've never seen it on any other forum.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 3, 2010)

Nope, was the same with the prvious software as well.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 4, 2010)

I never understood why someone would want a forum account deleted. It's not as if your ISP doesn't keep required records in case of a warrant for search or something. If you no longer need or want an account, just quit logging into it. Problem solved. There is no such thing as "deleting" in todays digital world. There will always be a trace.

Make the pw something impossible, and go along your merry way on this net we all call home.

Peace and good luck...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2010)

Think it's more to do with signing up and posting some information that can possbily linkn you to another online account and as such, possibly you. If i were to post under my normal online name, you'd have my home adress wihtin 5 seconds of getting on google. Kinda more to do with not having the cops reading your threads as opposed to them reading it after obtaining a warrant.


----------



## sputniknz (Apr 22, 2011)

no admins commented here..... and people still cant delete their accounts


----------



## Electrojet (Apr 23, 2011)

This excerpt from the rules pretty much says everything you need to know about why you can't delete pics or info on this site, and I would caution against posting anything you don't want to be memorialized for as long as the site exists. Essentially once you post pics or info here, it no longer belongs to you.

*"The user agrees as a condition of registering at Rollitup to be truthful in regard to all information given during the registration process, to use the site as per the instructions, not to disclose his password to others for use, and that the site has a license (permission) for use of anything the user submits or posts to the site.*"


----------



## mxyz250newb (May 7, 2011)

I want all my posts deleted I didnt realize you had to be 18 to be on here I had my friend signup but i'm only 15 lol


----------



## TwistedGenetics (Sep 22, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> I want all my posts deleted I didnt realize you had to be 18 to be on here I had my friend signup but i'm only 15 lol


Fuck, I am only 15 too


----------

